# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  My Australian Marsh Frog

## Froggiestyle

Here is one of my marsh frogs, think its a poser btw lol

----------


## Kurt

Very cool. Outside of Australia, there rest of us don't get to see species like this. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## lnaminneci

> Here is one of my marsh frogs, think its a poser btw lol


Great photos, froggiestyle!  And what a cute little guy!   :Frog Smile: 

~Lesley

----------


## Froggiestyle

yep thanks guys, i have 3 of them a real chubby one who eats every cricket that hops fast lol and the other 2 that hide in a hole about no bigger then your pinky.

there only about 4 months old now got them off a friend who did have them as tadpoles.

----------


## Ebony

Very cute Froggiestyle.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Whistly

I might be moving to Australia next year or the year after, if I do I would love to get some Marsh frogs.

----------


## Froggiestyle

easiest things to look after lol.

question for you people, i have a divider in my tank that i siliconed to part water from land and i tested it before i finished the tank off i let water sit in there for 3 hours and nothing leaked a drop.

got the tank done now every 12 hours water seem to be disappearing somewhere.
and i still havnt cracked the silicone as my drainage layer doesnt have any water in the bottom of it.

my substrate is coco peat, sphagnum moss and peat moss, would this be avaperating the water or the uv light could also??

but i lose about 1.5cm in 12 hours. could anyone help me out on this one please? fbefore i pull the tank apart.

----------


## Whistly

Maybe it's the frogs soaking up water and when they jump into it water splashes aswel or it could be a leak. I would probably re-test it to make sure you don't end up with soaking wet substrate.

----------


## Froggiestyle

i have a 4cm layer of drainage using fish rocks but its not filling up one bit.

i have lost about 7cm in water now and i have a 4cm layer of drainage. impossible.

i even turned my tap and no water came out at all.

i dont think the frogs would soak that much up in 12 hours i only have 3 frogs not 300 frogs lol.

----------


## Froggiestyle

im looking for another tank and some more frogs  :Big Grin: 

im either thinking of white lipped tree frogs or dainty tree frogs, once i have everything up and running with frogs in there ill be happy to share more pictures with everyone around the world.  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ebony

Cool Froggiestyle, I wish I could get another species :Frown: . Lets us know what do decide on.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Froggiestyle

why cant you get another species????

----------


## Froggiestyle

here is another picture of one on the new bromeliad i put in the tank

----------


## Whistly

Well you see in NZ the only frogs we can keep are the Green and Golden Bell frogs Southern Bell frogs and Whistling Tree frogs. There's 4 native species which are really small, have no external ear drums, they look gorgeous but unfortunately are endangered. They are called the Archey's frog, Hamilton' frog, Maud Island frog and Hochstetters frog they are probably the BEST camouflaged frogs I've ever seen. My frog Camo looks a bit like the Maud Island frog. Unfortunately there's less than 300 Hamilton's frog remaining.

----------


## Froggiestyle

ohhh ok then fair enough, we can house about 22 of them i think.

and yes desease is a main factor in the frog industry, if only we could find a cure for this.


this is also my tank with some real plants in them.

----------


## Whistly

Great looking tank shame about the leak though. There were originally 7 natives but 3 are long gone. Unfortunately disease is a big factor but also doing it to our natives are ferrits, possums and pretty much anything that can fit a frog in it's mouth fortunately conservation areas have been eradicated of all pests. Here's a rather big snippet of an article:

Researchers are struggling to stop deaths of native frogs being kept in captivity in case the wild population dies out.
Out of 83 Archey's frogs kept at Auckland Zoo since March 2005, 42 have died.
A week ago the zoo revealed that five of its six blue penguins had died in the last six months. The frog deaths are unrelated.
The frogs have been kept inside to protect them from chytrid fungus, which has wiped out some Australian frog species and has started killing New Zealand frogs.
But staff working for a joint project between the zoo, the Department of Conservation and a frog recovery group have found it difficult to keep the frogs healthy in captivity.
At 37mm long, Archey's frogs are the smallest of New Zealand's four remaining native frogs. They live only in moist, misty areas of the Coromandel and in one site west of Te Kuiti.
DoC classifies them as "nationally critical" - its highest threat category.
No one knows how many are left, although DoC frog ecologist Amanda Haigh said there could be between 5000 and 20,000.
The captive breeding programme was planned after the frog population at a Coromandel monitoring site plunged 88 per cent in the mid-1990s, probably because of the chytrid fungus.

----------


## Froggiestyle

and they say all this, but yet we cant house them cure and breed them even more and restart all over again, S**ts me to no end seriously.

There is alot of beautiful frogs out there but we cant keep the cycle going by owning them and reproducing them.

think our frogs are lucky lol, we know whats in there tank and that cant harm the little guys you know haha.

----------


## Whistly

So true personally I think people should be allowed to keep them on one condition, they breed them and release the new frogs as to keep the original frogs breeding.

----------


## Froggiestyle

> Cool Froggiestyle, I wish I could get another species. Lets us know what do decide on.



te new species i am getting are white lipped tree frogs also known as giant tree frogs i have a big tank made up for these guys but i wont be able to get some until september maybe earlier if im lucky

----------

